

The building and dismantling of the Windows advantage - Toshio
http://www.asymco.com/2012/07/04/the-building-and-dismantling-of-the-windows-advantage/

======
SlipperySlope
"The consequences are dire for Microsoft. The wiping out of any platform
advantage around Windows will render it vulnerable to direct competition. This
is not something it had to worry about before. Windows will have to compete
not only for users, but for developer talent, investment by enterprises and
the implicit goodwill it has had for more than a decade."

